# Thirsty Mantis



## Butterfly (Nov 15, 2006)

So, I had read on here that someone else's Mantids drink from his hand. I realized I suck at misting Thor because she doesnt seem to drink off the walls, so I got her out and misted her in my palm last nigt. OMG that was freaking cool! I had a small river leaking from between my fingers but there she was drinking it like crazy. I took a few pics of it, theyre not very good ones but you can see the water droplets on her. She did bite me twice but it was just a little pressure, nothing major and I think it spooked me more than anything. No damage done and I cant even find where she did bite me so o well. I guess im just excited I can finally share pictures too so here you go folks.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh boy she must be dehydrated!! Nice pics.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 15, 2006)

Could that be why I noticed that she is darker than usual? Dehydration I mean.

Or is it just that the poor thing is getting old and has laid 5 ooths of varying size and is on her way out? If we as humans laid eggs as big as theirs are in relation to them, Id be ready to die shortly after as well!!


----------



## Rick (Nov 15, 2006)

> Could that be why I noticed that she is darker than usual? Dehydration I mean.Or is it just that the poor thing is getting old and has laid 5 ooths of varying size and is on her way out? If we as humans laid eggs as big as theirs are in relation to them, Id be ready to die shortly after as well!!


When they hit old age they do crave water more than normal.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh ok Thanks Rick!


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 17, 2006)

I think shes dying.  

I took a look at her this morning before leaving for work and she was hanging half over a stick like she had fallen from the screen above.

I took her out and put her in a different shallow container without crickets (so the little bastards didnt chew on her)

Im upset a bit but do realize they wont live forever. Besides she laid me 5 nice ooths so I should be happy Ill be able to raise her babies.

My mom suggested I set her free to die outside, A friend suggested squishing her to end it quickly, :shock: , but I may just put her in the freezer. None of the options are really desireable but I dont want her to suffer. Is the freezer at least quick for them??


----------



## MantisDude15 (Nov 17, 2006)

the freezer takes about 15 minutes... but squishing it would be much worse i think. the pictures are really cool btw, the mantis looks great too. what i noticed is when i misted my mantis it would use its claws to gather water from his head and back until they gathered into a droplet in his hands, then it would drink it. pretty neat. sorry bout ur mantis


----------



## Rick (Nov 17, 2006)

Put in the freezer. Five minutes and its over. Sounds like she died of old age.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 20, 2006)

I put her in on Saturday night  , But it took more than 5 minutes. We put her in and my mom took her out a bit later. I went to look at her and her mandibles were still moving so I put her back in for 25 - 30 minutes. That did it. It was sad but I didnt want her suffering. She could barely lift herself off the ground. At least I have 5 of her ooths to raise now, hopefully Ill find one as friendly as she was.


----------

